# Basswood



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

It wood appear that the stores within a 30 mile radius of me (Simi Valley, CA) don't carry basswood lumber anymore. I'm working on a large project and need an 8/4 by 6" by 8' plank to get the rest of the wood I need. Anyone know of a source? I'm resisting driving 50 miles to Vernon, CA, for it (Bonhoff Lumber- nothing against them!). That's through the kind of traffic I drove through for 28 years, and I don't want to do that. Ever again. The other side of the coin is the internet, but I can just imagine what that plank would look like, when I received it.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

https://www.woodworkerssource.com


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

+1 on Woodworker's Source. I live in Tucson where they have a store, and they are excellent to work with. Obviously I don't order online, but I do see the reviews on their web site which are good. Definitely worth looking at.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

I buy all my basswood from http://www.heineckewood.com/ They will cut to order for you at no additional charge. Top quality Northern basswood.


----------



## Oscar87 (Jun 4, 2017)

There are no better Basswood venders bet than heineckewood venders!

Oscar


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Cherokee wood products has had it in the past. Definitely call ahead if you have to make the trip.https://www.cherokeewood.com/


----------



## MacNut11 (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.walllumber.com/premier.asp


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> http://www.walllumber.com/premier.asp
> 
> - MacNut11


That's a pretty good delivered price on the "carver's pack", especially since Wall's is on the other side of the continent from me! 20 bdft is a lot. My current project is going to take 18 bdft, of which I have about 15. Do you have experience with their shipping? I'd not want the wood to show up looking like it had been kicked all the way across the US from his store.

I found a place about 35 miles from me with good traffic, and got a basswood plank, 8/4 by 12 inches by 36 inches. I asked for clear, and it looked good. When I got it home and took it out of the trunk, I discovered a gaping knot hole in the other side. I realize that wood has defects, but they kept it facing so I didn't see it, including loading it in the trunk for me (which help I didn't need). I know to look better next time. I'm going to probe the hole (it has bark on it) and see if I can work around it. If not, I wasted a trip. The thing can still be used for smaller projects, but if I wanted smaller I would have bought smaller pieces.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

The price is good at the Wall Lumber, but since they are in North Carolina, the wood may be Southern Basswood, which is not nearly as good as Northern Basswood. The Southern wood is harder, darker color, and sometimes has a more pronounced grain. Before I spent that amount, I'd make sure I was getting Northern wood…

Claude


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> The price is good at the Wall Lumber, but since they are in North Carolina, the wood may be Southern Basswood, which is not nearly as good as Northern Basswood. The Southern wood is harder, darker color, and sometimes has a more pronounced grain. Before I spent that amount, I d make sure I was getting Northern wood…
> 
> Claude
> 
> - ClaudeF


Good to know! I appreciate the advice. I also checked out Hienecke; I'll have to see what they charge for shipping. Thanks!


----------



## MacNut11 (Oct 28, 2012)

> http://www.walllumber.com/premier.asp
> 
> - MacNut11
> 
> ...


Sorry I have not dealt with their shipping as they are within driving distance of me.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

did you ask your local folks "why" no more basswood? Are they just out of stock or no longer carrying Basswood?
I may consider many future projects of basswood over douglas fir due to it's much lighter lbs in projects, even though it comes at a larger price tag. My local hardwood store in Reno, NV gets Basswood all the time.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> did you ask your local folks "why" no more basswood? Are they just out of stock or no longer carrying Basswood?
> I may consider many future projects of basswood over douglas fir due to it s much lighter lbs in projects, even though it comes at a larger price tag. My local hardwood store in Reno, NV gets Basswood all the time.
> 
> - Holbs


The last time I was in that particular store, I didn't think to ask why. I also didn't think to ask if I could special order it. They were the nearest that carried basswood. I'm going to call and ask them if they will special order it. That would certainly make it simple. It shouldn't be that hard to find. The stuff literally grows on trees.


----------



## CFP (Apr 4, 2010)

WWS is not local but they are good at pulling stock for projects. I think you'd be OK if you call the order in with your important specs. If you want to pick yourself, have you checked with Swaner in Burbank or Valencia Lumber?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

I just bought a lot of 8/4 from Hudson and west in Torrance,ca.it would be a waze for you to drive but there great people with good prices and they always carry it.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I have yet to use up what I bought. I'll keep these places in mind. I bought the giant piece for a family coat of arms, but had to go to half scale- the whole thing is about 40" by 40". That would just be too big to put anywhere around the house. 20" by 20" is more manageable, but I haven't gotten a real start on it yet.

Neither Swaner or Valencia Lumber specifically say that they carry basswood. I'll have to give each a call. I could go by either when over in those areas of the San Fernando Valley on other errands.

I used to work in Redondo Beach, so could visit a friend or two for lunch and go to Hudson and West in Torrance as a side trip.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks, guys. I have yet to use up what I bought. I ll keep these places in mind. I bought the giant piece for a family coat of arms, but had to go to half scale- the whole thing is about 40" by 40". That would just be too big to put anywhere around the house. 20" by 20" is more manageable, but I haven t gotten a real start on it yet.
> 
> Neither Swaner or Valencia Lumber specifically say that they carry basswood. I ll have to give each a call. I could go by either when over in those areas of the San Fernando Valley on other errands.
> 
> ...


if you do to h & w tell duane that larry from Crenshaw lumber sent you,he'll take good care of you.its a wood workers candy store,you'll want to go back just to check out the wide variety of woods they carry.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Thanks, guys. I have yet to use up what I bought. I ll keep these places in mind. I bought the giant piece for a family coat of arms, but had to go to half scale- the whole thing is about 40" by 40". That would just be too big to put anywhere around the house. 20" by 20" is more manageable, but I haven t gotten a real start on it yet.
> 
> Neither Swaner or Valencia Lumber specifically say that they carry basswood. I ll have to give each a call. I could go by either when over in those areas of the San Fernando Valley on other errands.
> 
> ...


Oh, joy, a place to run around and smell wood and spend money, lol! Thanks for the tip!


----------

